# At what age do lop ears actually flop?



## wendymac

Okay, my litter is now 6 weeks old. Out of the 7, 4 have normal ears and 3 still have wacky ones. The 3 that have only one ear correct look ridiculously stupid. LOL Their one ear flops, and the other one is flopped over on the same side. I'm thinking this might show a weaker crown, making them not as desirable for showing/breeding. I put the ear over where it belongs, but the second they hop or shake, it goes back.

Or is there a way to encourage the ear to flop on the correct side, as opposed to across their neck to the other??


----------



## LakeCondo

I think it looks cute, myself.


----------



## wendymac

Well, I think an "airplane" look is kind of cute. However, the 3 in question have both ears on the same side. And if they never flop correctly, they won't be able to be shown or bred.


----------



## Michelle Savage

When I bought Sweetheart at about 8 weeks her ears flopped but the one with her (I believe was her brother, or so I was told) his/her ears had not flopped yet, so cute.

Also, I believe I saw a video of several holland lop rabbits, at around 8 weeks,most ears where flopped and I think atleast 1 was not.


----------



## LaylaLop

Layla is now 8 months old and her ears don't flop. She's a purebred holland lop. They may just not be show/breeding quality but they still make just as good of pets. 

Can you take a picture of their ears? I've never seen a bunny (other than maybe english lops) with ears flopping on the wrong side..


----------



## wendymac

Oh, I'm not saying they won't make good pets. They'd actually make wonderful pets, because they're all so friendly they're bordering on obnoxious. LOL

Here are the ears. It looks like Adeline is pushing the ear over, but she's not. That's how they always look. One flopped, and the other flopped on top of it.


----------



## Michelle Savage

Awe, she is special... maybe they will naturally flop on both sides of her head one day. I say if it is not that way by the age of 12 weeks then they may not ever be, but that is ok, I think it is cute myself.

Sorry about the last post, I thought you wanted to know when they flop, but I hope someone on here knows the answer...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our vet said 12 weeks is usually the cut off time--if they haven't by then they probably won't.


----------



## wendymac

So at 12 weeks I'll know whether or not I sell them as pets or show. There are 3 like that, so I'm hoping they're just late bloomers.


----------



## LakeCondo

Or late floppers, as it were, lol.


----------



## wendymac

LOL! Lat floppers! Love it!


----------



## Blaze_Amita

When I was raising Hollands I would check ears by 5 weeks. if by the 5th week they were still having 'issues' with getting their ears to lop I'd use a tiny peice of duck tape(that was a suggestion from a judge) and a quarter and tape it in, this way they are used to it by the time I wean them at 8 weeks and I left the quarter in until it fell off on it's own. give it 5 days to heal up an dif he needed it again, do it again. The weight helps to pull the ear where it needed to be


----------



## LindseyG

I've heard that you can massage the ears into place. Just flop them correctly and massage gently with your thumb and index finger in a circular motion, thats what I did when I had holland lops and it did work most of the time.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Ive heard of people using the quarter idea and massaging alsoo


----------



## wendymac

I've used the quarter for a Jack Russell's ears before, but thought it might be too heavy for a baby bunny. I'll definitely try the massaging and quarter method today, and see what happens.


----------

